# 88 stanza question



## ca02XE (Nov 16, 2002)

my friend has this stanza and ive never looked at one before. when looking at the dist. cap and coils it looks like it has one set of plugs and a coil for both the intake and exhaust side of the head, is this right????

i have never seen a setup like this before.

sorry for not searching, thanks for any info


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

'twin spark'?

The block's can be fitted with 8 sparkplugs, right?

Same as on mine, except 4 of them arent in use... (unoriginal engine in the car). My coil doesnt support 8 plugs.

What's the backround history of your car? Is it the same engine as when it came from the factory?


----------



## ca02XE (Nov 16, 2002)

the motor has a giant dist cap labeled with 'I' on one side and 'E' on the other. it has two individual coils, one for each of the above stated. four plug wires on each side.

i only ask cuz i changed plugs for him on the 'E' side and then noticed that it had intake plugs too. i was then like WTF??? 8 spark plugs on a 4 banger????

never seen that before, plus the intake side ones are almost impossible to get to.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Ah, it's the other way around for me... as on the old T12, its pretty hard to get to the original plugs, but the 4 others are on the front, you're able to put the plugs right on without any problems.

I do not, however, have this second coil. Let me know if you've got any info on it, what it can do that 4 plugs cant etc 

Would rock to have this shit running as it was designed for.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

As far as I know CA20E was only engine to do it like this....it normally runs the intake spark plugs, then under heavy load or at WOT it uses both spark plugs which makes hotter spark and more complete burn, good for emmissions and power. You need to replace all plugs at same time though....and yes the ones on the intake side are a bitch to get at


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> As far as I know CA20E was only engine to do it like this....it normally runs the intake spark plugs, then under heavy load or at WOT it uses both spark plugs which makes hotter spark and more complete burn, good for emmissions and power. You need to replace all plugs at same time though....and yes the ones on the intake side are a bitch to get at


Yeah, we discussed this in another thread...

All CA's has got 8 holes, but the CA20E is the only one that is actually using them...

Still, it'd be physical impossible to get two sparks in the same time unless you run an independent el-system for the second plugs?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Hawkon said:


> Yeah, we discussed this in another thread...
> 
> All CA's has got 8 holes, but the CA20E is the only one that is actually using them...
> 
> Still, it'd be physical impossible to get two sparks in the same time unless you run an independent el-system for the second plugs?


it doesnt spark second set at same time...just a little after the main sparks


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> it doesnt spark second set at same time...just a little after the main sparks


Oh ok, sounds reasonable...

know if there's a way to make another CA (wich doesnt have this second set of plugs) working?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Hawkon said:


> Oh ok, sounds reasonable...
> 
> know if there's a way to make another CA (wich doesnt have this second set of plugs) working?



whats wrong with it?? and i assume you are referring to the CA18ET


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> whats wrong with it?? and i assume you are referring to the CA18ET


Err, its nothing wrong with it, and yeah im reffering to the CA18ET.

I was just wondering if it's possible to open the 4 extra plugs, and put some sparkplugs in them and make'em work as on the 20E


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Hawkon said:


> Err, its nothing wrong with it, and yeah im reffering to the CA18ET.
> 
> I was just wondering if it's possible to open the 4 extra plugs, and put some sparkplugs in them and make'em work as on the 20E


oh isee...i misunderstood you at first. I've never hear of anyone doing it...and i didn't know the head had the second set of holes. you can't really do it cause on the 20E the ecu controls it and the CA18ET is to different from the 20E to run the 20E's ecu


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> oh isee...i misunderstood you at first. I've never hear of anyone doing it...and i didn't know the head had the second set of holes. you can't really do it cause on the 20E the ecu controls it and the CA18ET is to different from the 20E to run the 20E's ecu


err, okay...

I also checked with my cousin who's a technician for this nissan workshop.. it's pretty hard to get spare parts, especially for my 86 bluebird SR since most of them are wrecked and rusted.

I'd rather keep it original and fix it up, maybe it'd give me some cash one day


----------

